# Städtebausimulation Genre TOT?



## Patrik1980 (8. Januar 2014)

*Städtebausimulation Genre TOT?*

Hallo, 

mich quält diese Frage schon länger, als Liebhaber genau dieses Genre in der Spielewelt, sehe ich enttäuschten Zeiten entgegen. 
Jetzt mal abgesehen von der Anno-Reihe die ich jetzt nicht als "Klassisch" zu diesem Genre zähle, bleiben Hauptsächlich Titel wie Simcity und Cities XL.

Zu Cities XL- find ich gut gemacht, leider haben sie das Problem mit der Speicher-bereinigung nie in den Griff bekommen. Alles über 100.000 Einwohner war ja leider für die meisten quälend weil der Arbeitsspeicher nach Minuten voll war. - War ja wie ein "Powerload"- immer alle Daten rein und schon drinnen lassen. Seit dem letzten Update 2/2013 hört man von dort aber gar nichts mehr...

Simcity- EA´s "Selbstvernichtung" anders kann man es kaum nennen! Seit Simcity 4 wirds immer schlechter!- Simcity Soceties hatte ja kaum was mit Städtebau zu tun, und das laut Hersteller "Beste" und vermutlich auch "Letzte" Simcity aller Zeiten- da hat mich sogar schon ein 6-jähriger gefragt ob das alter Schund aus den 90ern ist. Hat sich seit 2000 die Programmierfähigkeit wirklich zurück entwickelt?- Gibt es niemanden mehr in der Branche der eine gute Städtebausimulation zusammenbringt? 

Ich mein in den 90ern, ok, da konnten die Rechner nicht mehr, und mit Simcity 4 hatte man als Spieler (zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens)wirklich das Gefühl, das ist im Momentan das was Technisch und Leistungsmässig realisierbar ist. 

Mit Cities XL keimte nach langer flaute dann nochmal die Hoffnung auf gute Städtebausimulation auf, und Grafisch muss man sagen voll ok, wenn man sich diverse Shooter ansieht wär da sicher noch mehr drinnen, aber bei Städtebausimulationen kommt bei mir die Grafik an 2. Stelle, daher sehr gut ausreichend. Auch von der Spieltiefe zwar Verbesserungswürdig, aber immer noch ganz gut, wäre das lästige Leistungsproblem nicht hätte es sogar im gesamten für das Prädikat "gelungen" gereicht. 

Aber seither hab ich das Gefühl als hätte uns ein Technologischer Rückschritt erfasst. Ich mein außer Grafik, die scheints immer noch auf gutem Niveau zu liegen scheint (Simcity), ist ja alles komplett den Bach runter gegangen! Spieltiefe lau, und erwartetes Intelligenzniveau der Spieler -> durchschnittlich Pflaume oder drunter!

Sucht man nun nach Neuem, und Innovativem stellt man enttäuscht fest, da gibt es nichts - nämlich "GAR NICHTS" nicht mal mehr Ankündigungen... -> Genre TOT?!

Oder seht ihr das anders? Hat jemand was entdeckt, was mir entgangen ist?


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2014)

Naja Tycoon City New York wäre auch noch empfehlenswert. Schade, daß es keinen Nachfolger gab. Dort begann man mit dem kleinen Stadtteil Greenwich Village, mußte Geschäfte und Wohnungen bauen, verschönern und für den jährlichen Umzug planen, den Central Park ausbauen, die berühmten Gebäude bauen (Flatiron-Building, Empire State Building, Chrysler Building u.s.w.)

EA hat sich mit Sim City selbst ein Ei gelegt. Gebiete zu klein. Dauer Onlinezwang u.s.w. So macht man sich halt keine Freunde. Ansonsten gäbe es noch als entfernte "Verwandte" die ANNO-Reihe.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Januar 2014)

Bald kommen noch "Banished" und "Clockwork Empires". Das erste ist ein klassisches Städtebauspiel, das sich um den Bau und Erhalt einer Siedlung im 18. Jahrhundert dreht. Das zweite ist im Steampunk angesiedelt und daher etwas exotischer....


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, dass die wirklich aufwendigen und intensiven Games einfach einen zu kleinen Markt haben. Die Hersteller machen lieber kleinere Mini-Aufbauspiele für den FreeToPlay-Markt, und bei den wenigen Titeln, die doch was tiefgehender sind, traut man sich nicht, in die Vollen zu gehen. Es ist halt auch immens aufwendig, eine plausibel funktonierende "Intelligenz" zu entwickeln, die Deine Stadt "korrekt" und "nachvollziehbar" funktionieren lässt. Je größer die Stadt, desto mehr Mini-Dinge beeinflussen das Ergebnis, und wenn da auch nur EINE Sache um zB 0,5% falsch gewichtet wird, geht Deine Stadt vlt plötzlich pleite, die Bewohner sind ohne ersichtlichen Grund unzufrieden oder umgekehrt: es wird ZU einfach und somit lagweilig, Erfolg zu haben. 

 zudem sind Stadtbau-Fans oft ansonsten nicht unbedingt an "neuen" Games interessiert, d.h. die haben sehr oft keine PCs, die typisch für "Gaming" sind, d.h. man kann so ein Spiel technisch auch nicht so machen, dass eine aktuelle 150€ CPU und 200€-Grafikkarte erforderlich ist, ansonsten schrumpft die Zielgruppe nochmal immens. 

 Da haben die Entwickler sicher auch zu viel "Schiss", um das zu wagen und sich dann von einigen wenigen "Hardcore-Städtebauer"-Fans zerreissen zu lassen und am Ende ein finanzielles Fiasko zu haben.

 Das vermute ich halt als Grund. Und ich wüsste auch derzeit kein größeres Projekt für so ein Spiel. ^^


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2014)

es kommt drauf an
Wenn man sowas wie Anno da hin zu zählt: Nein
Allerdings nja, Sim City 4 war das Letzte Große Spiel


----------



## LordCrash (8. Januar 2014)

@Herb
Richtig. "Echte" Simulationen in größerem Maßstab sind EXTREM schwierig zu entwickeln, weil es schlicht so viele Einflussfaktoren gibt. Da kommen leicht mathematische Berechnungen mit 20, 30 oder sogar mehr Variablen heraus, die sich kaum noch in sinnvoller Zeit lösen lassen. Und die treten ständig und überall in einem solchen Spiel auf.

Man kann imo Maxis nicht mal so große Vorwürfe machen, dass sie das nicht so gut hinbekommen haben. Wahrscheinlich wollten sie einfach zu viel und das hat nicht geklappt.

Hier gibts übrigens einen guten Artikel zum Thema Simulationen: Gamasutra: Tynan Sylvester's Blog - The Simulation Dream


----------



## LordCrash (8. Januar 2014)

Wer noch tiefer ins Spieledesign einsteigen will: hier, hier und hier gibt es einen dreiteiligen Artikel von Ralph Koster, einem der Köpfe hinter Ultima Online, zum Resourcensystem in UO. Das ist nur ein vergleichsweise "kleines" Simulationssystem, aber dennoch sehr gut zur Veranschaulichung geeignet, zumal spätere Spiele auf sehr ähnlichen Prinzipien basieren....


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @Herb
> Richtig. "Echte" Simulationen in größerem Maßstab sind EXTREM schwierig zu entwickeln, weil es schlicht so viele Einflussfaktoren gibt. Da kommen leicht mathematische Berechnungen mit 20, 30 oder sogar mehr Variablen heraus, die sich kaum noch in sinnvoller Zeit lösen lassen. Und die treten ständig und überall in einem solchen Spiel auf.
> 
> Man kann imo Maxis nicht mal so große Vorwürfe machen, dass sie das nicht so gut hinbekommen haben. Wahrscheinlich wollten sie einfach zu viel und das hat nicht geklappt


 
 Genau das mein ich ja. Es ist so verdammt kompliziert, und an einer Stelle ein Mini-Fehler oder eine Über/Unterbewertung eines Faktors, und schon funktioniert die ganze Stadt-Simulation falsch oder völlig unglaubwürdig. Bei nem zB Rollenspiel wie Skyrim gibt es auch zig Fakoren, aber da würde halt vielleicht mal ein NPC falsch reagieren oder im schlimmsten Falle mal EINE Nebenquest nicht funktionieren - das hat dann aber keinen Einfluss auf die Gesamtheit des games.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich ja. Es ist so verdammt kompliziert, und an einer Stelle ein Mini-Fehler oder eine Über/Unterbewertung eines Faktors, und schon funktioniert die ganze Stadt-Simulation falsch oder völlig unglaubwürdig. Bei nem zB Rollenspiel wie Skyrim gibt es auch zig Fakoren, aber da würde halt vielleicht mal ein NPC falsch reagieren oder im schlimmsten Falle mal EINE Nebenquest nicht funktionieren - das hat dann aber keinen Einfluss auf die Gesamtheit des games.


 
Die Königsfrage bei einer Simulation ist eben auch, wie viel man simuliert und an welcher Stelle man abbricht bzw. abstrahiert. Es ist sehr schwierig vorauszusagen, wie die Spieler darauf reagieren. Zum einen muss man befürchten, dass man Spieler verliert, wenn es Systeme gibt, die der Spieler nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann (da zu komplex -> zu schwierig), zum anderen muss man befürchten, dass man Spieler verliert, eben weil die Simulation zu seicht ist und man sie mit einigen "Kniffen" austricksen kann, weil eben doch nicht alles simuliert wird.

Bei den alten SimCity Spielen war z.B. der Tourismus so ein Kniff. Wenn man früh auf Tourismus setze, hatte man praktisch nie Geldsorgen, weil die Simulation die Probleme des Tourismus im echten Leben (Schwankungen, Restaurationen, politische Lage, Wetter, wirtschafliche Lage usw) nicht tief genug berechnete und daher Tourismusbetriebe praktisch immer grüne Zahlen schrieben. Andererseits waren z.B. die Einflüsse auf die Attraktivität von Stadtgebieten teilweise kaum nachvollziehbar und man hat halt gebaut, was gerade gefragt war, ohne zu wissen, warum eigentlich.

Mehr als jedes andere Genre sind Simulationen eben auch abhängig, wie sehr man als Spieler eintauchen und lernen will und wie gut das dokumentiert ist. Einen Shooter spielen kann praktisch jeder auf Anhieb. Eine Simulation ist ein anderes Kaliber, weil es Verstehen und Kombinieren erfordert. Wie sehr, hängt vom Entwickler ab. Und da kann man eben extrem viel falsch machen bzw. falsch einschätzen. Daher wundert es mich eigentlich auch nicht, dass nur noch wenige Entwickler Lust auf das Genre haben, zumal es eh eher ein Nischeninteresse bedient...


----------



## Patrik1980 (9. Januar 2014)

Also Banished und Clockwork Empiers sind zumindest mal soweit interessant das man sich mal ansehen kann was daraus wird. 

Ich finde aber nicht das es an Kunden bzw. Käufern mangelt bei diesem Genre, und ich zweifle auch daran das es vielen zu komplex wäre, ich hab eigentlich noch keinen Spieler getroffen der gemeint hätte "Simcity - bitte einfacher" oder so...
Ich glaub es liegt viel mehr daran das die Produzenten immer mehr aufs schnelle Geld aus sind und weniger auf Qualität und Kontinuität.
Ich finde auch das neue Designs, Erweiterungen, Karten, etc. als Addon´s zu vermarkten Ok-wäre, vorausgesetzt das Grundspiel gibt genug her!- Siehe Anno ich mein hier gehen die Addon´s auch weg wie die warmen Semmeln, weil das Grundspiel schon mal halbwegs qualitativ ist. Zumindest ohne gröbere Probleme spielbar.
Zu guter letzt sehe ich, da ich in der Baubranche arbeite, auch ein vollkommen ungenutztes Potential, ich mein wenn das Konzept gut aufgebaut wäre, liese sich damit auch Reale Stadtplaung und eventuell Architektur mit einbinden, und gleichzeitig auch wieder ins Spiel impezieren, wodurch man hier sogar einen genialen Doppelnutzen schaffen könnte, klar, die Herrausforderung wäre groß, aber hier wäre Potential wenn man es klug anginge!

Und das es funktionieren könnte zeigen die Chinesen die ganze Städte nachkonstruiert haben und diese Online betrachtet werden können - Sieht ähnlich aus wie Simcity 4, ist aber real. 

Ich sehe nur ungenutztes Potential und ungenützte Chancen, - den TOT hat die Industrie mit Ihrer Geldgier selbst verursacht!
Bleibt die Frage ob eine Reanimation möglich ist...


----------



## Kaylee (9. Januar 2014)

Das ist in der Tat sehr schade. Ich hätte auch mal wieder richtig Lust auf eine gute Städtesimulation, aber da kommt einfach nichts. 
Was habe ich SimCity früher geliebt. Aber schon seit Societies war irgendwie die Luft raus und jetzt das Remake war eine einzige Enttäuschung, weil EA so gut wie alles falsch gemacht hat. Die wenigen ähnlichen Spiele können auch alle nicht mithalten. 

Ich halte mich mit Genre-Verwandten wie Anno über Wasser, aber richtiger Ersatz ist das natürlich nicht. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass irgendwann doch mal wieder jemand den Mut fasst dieses Genre aufzugreifen und eine richtig gute Städtesimulation auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## Patrik1980 (9. Januar 2014)

So sorry hatte zuvor den Link nicht zur Hand... 
Also hier nochmal China- Stadt im Simcity - Look- sogar mit Verlinkungen, Echten Bildern und Daten etc. leider auf Chinesisch was es doch etwas mühsam macht. http://sz.chachaba.com/ - Dauert ein wenig beim laden...
Und davon solls angeblich mehrere Geben, hab leider nur die eine gefunden.

Ja leider bleiben einem im Moment nur Anno und Simcity 4, ....

Ich frag mich auch ob im Moment dieser Hype alles muss Online gehen, ob der nicht voll Kontraproduktiv ist?
Mir hat das wie bei Simcity 4 voll gereicht, man kann Gebäude, Städte und Regionen tauschen, und was braucht man mehr?- Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die selben Leute öfters gleichzeitig spielen sind eher gering und so braucht man eh nicht übermässig viel online...

Zu meiner Schulzeit hab ich ja auch mal a bissi rumprogrammiert, so aller Datenbanken und so, ich fand das immer ziemlich easy, Aber sobald es an Darstellung und Grafik ging fand ich wurde es immer extrem Kompliziert. - Doch witziger weise das hat man bei den meisten Games voll im Griff, nur da wo es eigentlich um den Datenbank-Teil des Games geht, scheitern alle... irgendwo ist da manches nicht ganz logisch!...


----------



## LordCrash (9. Januar 2014)

Patrik1980 schrieb:


> Zu meiner Schulzeit hab ich ja auch mal a bissi rumprogrammiert, so aller Datenbanken und so, ich fand das immer ziemlich easy, Aber sobald es an Darstellung und Grafik ging fand ich wurde es immer extrem Kompliziert. - Doch witziger weise das hat man bei den meisten Games voll im Griff, nur da wo es eigentlich um den Datenbank-Teil des Games geht, scheitern alle... irgendwo ist da manches nicht ganz logisch!...


 
Simulationen drehen sich nicht nur um irgendwelche Datenbankabfragen. Der Knackpunkt sind die Algorithmen und der Komplexitätsgrad. Das ist nicht Informatik, sondern höhere Mathematik. 

Eine realistische Stadt nachzubauen ist nicht schwierig. Sie realitätsgetreu zu simulieren, ist nahezu ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Januar 2014)

Genau das ist der Punkt Berechnung von Zufriedenheitsgrad (wie wird der anhand von Algorithmen und erfüllten Wünschen der eigenen Bevölkerung und eventueller Verbündeter, Verhältnisentwicklung zu Feinden/potentiellen Gegnern errechnet u.s.w.) Verkehr, Infrastruktur und deren Ausnutzungsgrad, Verkehrsführungen und deren Auswirkungen auf Verkehrsfluß/Staus, Warenlieferungen u.s.w., Bevölkerungsentwicklungen, Bildung, Forschung, Steuern, Wachstum u.s.w. Da greift ein Rad ins andere.

Da gibts ambitionierte Projekte mit extremen Tiefgang (jetzt mal als Beispiel keine Städtebausimulation, aber ebenso aufwändig und komplex), wie z.B. Spiele wie Super Power 1/2. Wo Dinge wie das BSP, dessen Kontigentierung für die unterschiedlichen Bereiche, Bevölkerungsentwicklung, Bildung, Zufriedenheit, Wirtschaftswachstum, Rüstung bzw. Militär, Polizei, Verwaltungsstrukturen, Bündnisse und ähnliches eine extrem komplexe Struktur bilden.

Allerdings sind diese Spiele genau aus dem Grund absolute Nischenprodukte, so gut und komplex diese auch programmiert wurden, weil genau deren Komplexität gerade das Verlassen der Nische verhindert.


----------



## OmaUndDieBockwurst (14. Februar 2014)

Der beste Städtebausimulator wurde hier noch garnicht genannt: City Life 2008. Im Gegensatz zu den drei Cities-XL-Spielen, die übrigens alle drei fast identisch sind, ist City Life 2008 benutzerfreundlich (vor allem der Brückenbau ist in Cities XL ein einziges Grauen) und hat keine großen Hardwareanforderungen. Es spielt in der Gegenwart und man muss sechs Bevölkerungsgruppen (Tagelöhner, Arbeiter, Hippies, Schlipsträger, Trendsetter und Reiche) zufriedenstellen. Des Weiteren gibt es auch unterschiedliche Szenarien (Wüsten, Gebirge usw.).


----------

